# Do I need a title?



## boneboy96

If I buy a pop-up camper and all they can provide me is a bill of sale, will I be able to get a tag from motor vehicle like that or will I need to apply for a title?


----------



## tshelton99

boneboy96 said:


> If I buy a pop-up camper and all they can provide me is a bill of sale, will I be able to get a tag from motor vehicle like that or will I need to apply for a title?



how old is it?   a POP UP is still considered a trailer/camper and sometimes buying a camper can be a bit tricky,  ask the seller has he been keeping the tag up to date? if so then you might!  as say (Might) get by with a notarized Bill of sale,  they might request for you to apply for a title. depends on the age of the camper,  the downside to this deal is if the tag has not been kept up current then this mean no taxes at all has been paid on this camper, and could result in having to pay up prier year taxes in order to apply for a tag/...... this is why you see so many campers being advertised as good Hunters camper, when all along the camper will look good enough to travel in... well these campers have not been kept tagged, and run up a large back tax fee, now only thing left is to pull on hunting property and leave them, or of course pay the back taxes on it.


----------



## boneboy96

It's a '95 and they didn't have a title when they bought it.  They never really traveled with it over the road once they got it to where they were going to have it kept, so they didn't bother trying to get a title.   I on the other hand would want to travel with it...so I need to figure out something.  I tagged a boat trailer with just a bill of sale...I was hoping that a pop-up would be the same, just wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## boneboy96

Here's another thought...when I sold the boat and trailer, I removed the tag off the trailer.  It is still current until May 2011.  Can I transfer that tag to the camper and if so, will I need a title in that case or will a bill of sale suffice?


----------



## KKrueger

I don't think this really answers your questions, but seems to be on topic...

I had a camper for several years with no tag, it just sat at deer camp. I sold it to a friend and he decided to get a tag for it. He lives in Cobb County. Cobb County was going to make him pay for all the years it wasn't tagged. I went to Henry County's tag office where I live, got a tag put on it, then sold it to him and Henry County didn't make me pay any fees on past years.


----------



## boneboy96

I pay $14 a year for my utility trailer, same for my boat trailers in the past.  Can't be all that much in back taxes due I would imagine.   I'll check with motor vehicle in the am.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I've never heard of a tag office giving someone a hard time if they have the old registration (tag receipt).

I personally have never had a problem getting a tag on a BOS on a trailer.


----------



## Wahoo Creek

Boneboy:

While you're there check on what the fee is for a permanent tag for each of your trailers.  In the same bill where the legislature jacked the fees for wildlife plates, etc, they also included a provision for permanent trailer tags.  If my memory is correct, it seems like it would be feasible if you intended to keep a trailer for 5 years or more.

As far as back taxes, if any, you have a pretty good argument that none are owed.  In short, the trailer was never tagged for use on public roadways, it was never used on public roadways, and it should only now be taxed for purposes of the tag since you plan to drag it around.  Good luck.


----------



## tshelton99

http://www.dmv.org/ga-georgia/rv-motor-homes.php


----------



## Wahoo Creek

Also, the only problem I run into with getting a tag for a trailer using a bill of sale is that the tag office wanted a copy of the previous owner's tag receipt so they could use the same description.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I've got a camper that hasn't been tagged in about 10 years.  The local tag office wanted me to pay all the back taxes on it.  That's over $100 that I don't want to pay.  I towed it from one hunting camp to another back in March without a tag.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

boneboy96 said:


> It's a '95 and they didn't have a title when they bought it.  They never really traveled with it over the road once they got it to where they were going to have it kept, so they didn't bother trying to get a title.   I on the other hand would want to travel with it...so I need to figure out something.  I tagged a boat trailer with just a bill of sale...I was hoping that a pop-up would be the same, just wishful thinking I guess.



I don't think you will have a problem getting a tag.   There isn't a title on trailers.

There is the ever popular "homebuilt" option.



boneboy96 said:


> Here's another thought...when I sold the boat and trailer, I removed the tag off the trailer.  It is still current until May 2011.  Can I transfer that tag to the camper and if so, will I need a title in that case or will a bill of sale suffice?



You can't transfer the tag.


----------



## merc123

When I got my tag for my trailer a few months ago I brought both the bill of sale and title.  They asked me why I brought either one...  I just told them it was a 20' utility trailer and that was it.


----------



## tshelton99

Please keep us informed,  there seems to be some mixed understanding in regards to having "Campers" tagged  verses utility trailers tagged, 

 In the past up until 2010 we could simply apply for registration for most utility trailers as Home built and receive a new Vin# and get a Tag with only a BOS,  although any trailer exceeding the weight of 1001 lbs had to have a Title, this applies to campers & trailers as well,
 1000 lbs  under factory built trailers will come with a MCO
Manufactured Certificate of Origin, this is used in order to proof it has been inspected and ready for the roadways,

 Now as of this year things have changed in the way of registering a trailer,  any home built trailer must undergo a inspection by a hwy safety personnel. if this person finds the trailer to be roadworthy then he/she will provide you a certificate of inspection approval, and can go ahead and apply for registration at the tag office,

  I am very curious to find out the outcome on this myself as it has me wondering about some counties not fallowing through with the "State wide" laws,


----------



## modern_yeoman

Twenty five ought six said:


> I've never heard of a tag office giving someone a hard time if they have the old registration (tag receipt).
> 
> I personally have never had a problem getting a tag on a BOS on a trailer.



Without a title ..Hancock County makes you bring the trailer to them to be inspected by a Sheriff. Even with a BOS.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

get a bos, apply for a duplicate title....and roll on.


----------



## GA DAWG

Forsyth county would not give me a tag without a title for my pop up.


----------



## Taporsnap77

ga is stupid when it comes to the trailer tag thing, who knows what they will do bc your camper i spent three trips to the tag office and then they want to inspect your trailer blah blah blah so i said screw it and left it untagged


----------



## boneboy96

I didn't get the trailer after all...it was in too rough a shape and I didn't want the hassles of trying to get it tagged.   Still looking for a pop-up camper!!!


----------



## fishnpreacher

I had to have a trailer inspected because it hadn't been on the road in several years. They sent a deputy sheriff to see if it was road worthy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

boneboy96 said:


> I didn't get the trailer after all...it was in too rough a shape and I didn't want the hassles of trying to get it tagged.   Still looking for a pop-up camper!!!



There was one on the side of the 36 south of Covington in High Point a couple weeks ago.  I will be going down that road on Monday and will see if it is still there.


----------



## rospaw

I have never seen a title for a pull behind camper. ? In Fulton and Gilmer county all you need is a bill of sale from the last reg owner or a bill of sale from someone and a Ga.  T-22b form (Georgia Vin Verification Form) which any  officer can fill out to recieve a tag.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Our insurance agency does title bonds left and right for these things because the state now requires that all travel trailers & campers, 1986 & newer, now require a title.  Most sellers can't put their hands on a title when they go to sell it.  Assuming it doesn't have a lein on it with anybody, title bonds can get you going.

A bonded title will likely cost you $100...anything valued @ $5000 or less by the state is $100 premium with both RLI & CNA bonding companies.  As soon as you have the bond in hand, you can then go get it tagged.  The tag office will assist you with mailing the bond to the state, where they will let it sit on their desk for approximately 3 months before sending you a bonded title in the mail.

It's more of a headache than anything.  Before getting a title bond, you'll have to have a law officer complete a form attesting to the VIN/Serial # on the camper.  http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/forms/pdf/motor/MV_Serial_Plate_Verification_Form_T22B.pdf


----------



## boneboy96

I bought a pop-up camper Saturday...have a BOS and the current registration so I should have no trouble getting it tagged.


----------

